# CAD Software/MDTs/ePCRs



## SwansonJohn99 (May 28, 2018)

For those of you out there that utilize Computer Aided Dispatching programs, MDTs, and ePCR software I'm just curious what you use, and if anybody really likes their system.

My full time service currently uses Zoll's RescueNet Navigator for CAD running on Panasonic Toughpads, but will be testing the Zoll Respond system on iPads soon. We also use RescueNet ePCR, but I have used ImageTrend at my volunteer department. All of them are relatively complex and the geocoding on Navigator has accuracy issues and the Bing maps program sucks.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2018)

We use tritech for cad and eso for charting.


----------



## CGMedic16 (Jul 23, 2018)

Apple Ipad for the unit CAD...MDT. The software is called TC Tablet Command. We use MEDS for epcr, and used to use Panasonic tough books with a touch screen...but swapped to an older gen of Microsoft Surface...the batteries cant keep up with our call volume.....i miss the tough books.


----------



## NPO (Aug 8, 2018)

We use Zoll for CAD and MDT software. Our ePCR software is ESO.

My previously employer used the same combination. I have no real complaints about the system. It can have some geocoding issues occasionally in the rural communities where addresses are more estimates based on mile markers. We use one Toughbook for MDT and another for ESO report writing.

Another service I'm PRN at has a dispatch/MDT software that was developed around the company. The developer used this company as a testing platform to develop their product. It's absolute garbage. They are heavily vested in it and are looking for a way out after several years.

ESO is probably the best ePCR program on the market eight now, IMO.


----------

